# Heat!



## signaly (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG where I live it is soooo hot right now , there is a heat wave wave occurring with temps around 103 while the heat index makes it feel like 109 and by 8 am it was already 91!  It's also not letting up until next week. Anyone else suffering from the dreadful heat?


----------



## alexc (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a soccer game this past Saturday in, like, around 90 degrees with, let's see, 85% humidity! It was terrible. And our team had two subs, and the other team had like a gijillion subs, led to our asses being whooped.


----------



## signaly (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol, that sucks.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 9, 2008)

This summer, it is supposed to be 108(42C) with %100 humidity


----------



## signaly (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow that's horrible ,and you know what really stinks, my air conditioner decides to, of all times, break down so now I need to go out today and buy a new one.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, my area is suffering from the heat too. It's like 95 degrees here, and my school is old, so like 75% of the school doesn't have air conditioning. The fans don't help much, so some of us have to move to a cooler classroom to go to class, because it's so hot!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 9, 2008)

I was camping in 105 degree weather.
Sleeping was a b____.
Camping = hiking all day then setting camp, wake up hike some more than go home.

Also it was 98 in the shade xD

Humidity was also a b____.

I live in Virginia(USA).
I went to camp in Petersburg.


----------



## signaly (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol yeah I think the heat itself is slightly bearable but it's the humdity that'll get ya.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 9, 2008)

My school will have a half day tomorrow because it's supposed to go up to 103...


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 9, 2008)

Saturday was the last day of school for me! (SAT)

I believe it was about 100 degrees F yesterday at Baltimore.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 9, 2008)

Had our graduation ceremony yesterday; luckily it was indoors and air-conditioned, but the time before and after it was really hot.


----------



## signaly (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow I'm not the only one but I wish that this heat wave or whatever would just go away already I mean I can't even go outside or do anything else I normally do( including cubing which I want to do but it is just too hot)


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2008)

Pfff. It's getting sub0 temperatures here over night (Celcius. We use good temperature measures here). And you're complaining about the heat?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2008)

even in england it's hot... i melted today.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 10, 2008)

please people use Cenigrates instead of Fahrenheit... everyone else in the entire world does it because its the right thing to do...

but yes here in Toronto its incredibly warm as well, I think it was well above 30 degrees today. and my air conditioning is cranked up all the way.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't stand heat. Above 85 degrees FAHRENHEIT, I feel like I'm gonna die. I love it when it's below 45(still Fahrenheit). I like to sit outside when it's like below freezing which is 32 degrees Fahrenheit btw.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 11, 2008)

lol, here in New England, 85 F is like springtime. Yesterday it hit like 105 Fahrenheit here.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 11, 2008)

Today, It was so hot that our school had a 4 hour school day, more than 95 degrees, and our school doesn't have air condition in like 75% of the building. Our regular school day is 6 hours. The bad thing is that my entire grade had a field trip today, and missed the 4 hour day.... Well, the place where we went to was air conditioned, but we missed the benefit of the 4 hour day. Tomorrow it's like 10 degrees cooler. If only if our field trip was tomorrow...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Today, It was so hot that our school had a 4 hour school day, more than 95 degrees, and our school doesn't have air condition in like 75% of the building. Our regular school day is 6 hours. The bad thing is that my entire grade had a field trip today, and missed the 4 hour day.... Well, the place where we went to was air conditioned, but we missed the benefit of the 4 hour day. Tomorrow it's like 10 degrees cooler. If only if our field trip was tomorrow...



it's always the way. it's like being ill on a snow day. you don't get to miss school and you can't even go in the snow. it's even worse if you've pretended to be ill to get off school in the first place!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2008)

Global warming anyone?


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 11, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> please people use Cenigrates instead of Fahrenheit... everyone else in the entire world does it because its the right thing to do...



Everyone uses Cenigrates? What is that? I never heard of it. I use Kelvin.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Global warming anyone?



If it's so warm then how come it's below zero here?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 11, 2008)

It was in the 90s the past few days, and my power was out for 3 days. That means also no water since I have a well.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 11, 2008)

I live in Florida, and me talking about the heat usually ends in the strangulation of babies and small animals.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah...
Its hot here (Colorado), but... well lets look at yesterday's weather.
92.3 °F / 33.5 °C

Hehe.
13% humidity.
Sucks for you all in the East...I lived in Rochester, NY, and it got unbearable sometimes in the summer.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 12, 2008)

The weather is terrible in Ohio. I don't mean like horrific storms and month long droughts. It is so random sometimes. A few years ago in the middle of winter, it was around 85 degrees. And then for a week it was raining one day and unbearably sunny the next.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 12, 2008)

It's soooooo hot here..... we get upto temps like 12c! lol I'm good as it is going into winter now but summer only gets upto about 25c anyway


----------



## alltooamorous (Jun 12, 2008)

Dene said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Global warming anyone?
> ...



Because the term global warming is a paradox. Long story short, the sun is melting the polar ice caps and it causes more storms, flooding, etc. This year, we've recieved recordbreaking rainfall and the strongest and largest amount of storms during the storm season. This is due to global warming, if it does exists. 

But anyway, it's not too hot here in Chicago, been hitting mid 80's all week, lots of rain.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww come on guys dont complain its like that all the time in Perth, the hottest ive been around is about 47 degrees C, which is about 116-117 F.


----------



## Dene (Jun 12, 2008)

Crazy Australia with your 30+ degrees by day and thunderstorms by evening.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 12, 2008)

In Georgia it was easily reaching the 101-105 mark everyday. I'm now vacationing in Pennslyvania and was hoping for at least a little bit cooler, but alas it's still aroung 100 here everyday. Oh well.......I am off to Lancaster to see some Amish.......who have NO AIR CONDITIONING!!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2008)

I always get nice times when it's warm. Cubelube/Siliconspray works best when it's warm and so do my hands. (sweating is a problem for OH though)

And Centigrades/Celsius and especially Fahrenheit are both pretty stupid systems compared to Kelvin.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2008)

But Eastsheens do much better when it's cold. (At least, they do for me.) When it's warm, they get too loose. In general, I get better times when it's cool (but not too cold).

It seems to me like Kelvin is a bit arbitrary as well. The 0 value makes perfect sense, but the scaling (water's triple point = 273.16 K) is still based on Celsius, which is somewhat arbitrary.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

The scale is good. It makes calculating thermal expansion easy.


----------



## hait2 (Jun 12, 2008)

- -


----------

